# Fish oil supplement making him smell like fish!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DreamingGold said:


> So I started Cooper on fish oil a few weeks ago due to really bad puppy dandruff. I'm thrilled, because I've seen a decline in his itching and flakiness and he doesn't mind taking it at all. Well at the vet last week, she told me I could up his dose because his weight had increased. So for about five days he's been on 1 tsp of it. Well today I sat down, he crawled in my lap and he reeks like fish! Now I've read enough to know that the anal glands can smell like that, so I started sniffing his whole body to rule that out. Sure enough, it's just permeating from his whole body and it smells exactly like the oil. :yuck:
> 
> As much as I want the dandruff and itching to go away, I don't want a nasty smelling dog! Has this happened to anyone else?!! Do you think trying another brand or dropping the dosage back down will help? I'm using 21st Century Skin and Coat professional strength oil... I had very few choices as most said they weren't o.k. for a pup under 6 months.
> 
> I'd love to hear you thoughts! Thank you!


I've said this for years. I hate the way dogs smell who are on fish oil supplements.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Hello! We have recently started using a product by Wysong its called E.F.A. with Fish Oil. I started using about a half teaspoon or so daily for no other reason than for the bodys benefit in the Flax seed and the other Omega's. I don't notice any smell at all, and the oil itself doesn't seem to have an odor either....
Maybe just cutting back the dose a little and see if that makes a difference....


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I haven't had problems with my dog's smelling like fish when taking fish oil supplements; but there is something else you may want to try to improve skin condition.

Unrefined virgin coconut oil

You might try cutting the amount of fish oil in half and substitute the virgin coconut oil for the other half. It has a lot of mid-chain triglycerides in it and tends not to put weight on dogs.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

With Ben it's just his breath that smells fishy, but I'll put up with that in return for the lush shiny coat.


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

I had this problem when I put my dogs on the oil you put over their food. It got so bad I had to stop using it.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds like my co-worker that pops the garlic pills, smells like a walking garlic clove!!!:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We give Sawyer fish oil supplements in capsule form. We just plop them in his food. We haven't noticed any fishy smell from him at all. Of course, he does eat Fromm's Whitefish and Potato food, so after mealtime, his breath has always smelled a little fishy. That being said, the smell doesn't seem to come off of him at all, just his breath. 

This is the one we use:
BirkMeds | K9 Omega


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

MyBentley said:


> I haven't had problems with my dog's smelling like fish when taking fish oil supplements; but there is something else you may want to try to improve skin condition.
> 
> Unrefined virgin coconut oil
> 
> You might try cutting the amount of fish oil in half and substitute the virgin coconut oil for the other half. It has a lot of mid-chain triglycerides in it and tends not to put weight on dogs.


Now being a lover of the beach, I wouldn't mind if he smelled like coconuts! 

Do you think this one one Amazon would be good?


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Sophie_Mom said:


> We give Sawyer fish oil supplements in capsule form. We just plop them in his food. We haven't noticed any fishy smell from him at all. Of course, he does eat Fromm's Whitefish and Potato food, so after mealtime, his breath has always smelled a little fishy. That being said, the smell doesn't seem to come off of him at all, just his breath.
> 
> This is the one we use:
> BirkMeds | K9 Omega


How much do you give him and how much does he weigh? I only ask, because I didn't smell it until we upped the dosage recently... I think it might just be too much. 

And PrettyPollysmom... that's the kind we use too.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We give him 3 capsules a day, usually one in each of his meals (he still gets breakfast, lunch, and dinner).


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Levi is on Welactin Omega 3 (3 soft gell tabs a day) and his breathe is fishy, it's been almost 1 year and his coat is so soft and just lovely!!!! I will take the stinky breathe anytime!!!! You become use to it after awhile.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd take stinky breath no problem, but this is his body! And it's hot today... he just came in from outside and I can hardly stand the stink!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use Icelandic-Unscented and they dont smell like fish.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

No fish oil odor here, on dog or human. If it were oozing from the skin I'd smell it. If it's fish breath, try brushing the teeth.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been using Grizzly Salmon oil for several years and never have an odor


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Regarding coconut oil, Here is my post from another similar thread:

I asked my veterinarian about coconut oil a couple of years ago and this is her response:
(From my vet, quoting Dr. Wynn)

_This is some information I pulled from out Veterinary Information Network regarding Coconut oil._

_Really over-rated. A guy named Ray Peat put up a big web page about all the miracles of coconut oil in the 90's. Based on in vitro data ONLY. Last time I looked, no updates - still in vitro only. And the last time I tried to formulate a diet with it, I realized that it is low in linoleic acid. And it does not have the anti-inflammatory n-3 fatty acids we think might be more helpful in inflammatory diseases. So considering all there is against using it and no supportive evidence - scientific or anecdotal, I don't recommend it. I'd be very happy to hear from veterinarians who have different experience, but haven't so far. _
_Susan G. Wynn, DVM,Registered Herbalist(AHG)_
_Georgia Veterinary Specialists, Sandy Springs, GA_
_Clinical Resident in Small Animal Nutrition, University of Tennessee_
_www.susanwynn.com__, __www.vetnutrition.blogspot.com_


We actually tried coconut oil for a while--didn't help at all, did cause Toby to gain weight and no, he didn't have coconut breath.


----------



## mylspen (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there any reason that Flaxseed oil can't be used?


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

mylspen said:


> Is there any reason that Flaxseed oil can't be used?


I'd love the hear if anyone has input on this? It could be a good answer if it'l o.k.!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not a fan of this veterinarian's practice, but this is a pretty good explanation of Omega 3s:

Fatty Acids and Fish Oil for Pets

_If you are using packaged processed food as a source of fatty acids for your dog, be sure to check product labels carefully for the source of the fatty acid. Many processed diets supplemented with fatty acids use flaxseeds or flaxseed oil as the fatty acid supplement. *While flaxseeds or flaxseed oil is not harmful to pets and does supply some essential omega-6 and omega-3 fatty acids, flaxseed oil is a source of alphalinoleic acid (ALA), an omega-3 fatty acid that is ultimately converted to EPA and DHA. Many animals (probably including dogs) and some people cannot convert ALA to these other more active non-inflammatory omega-3 fatty acids, due to a deficiency of desaturase enzymes needed for the conversion. In one human study, flaxseed oil was ineffective in reducing symptoms or raising levels of EPA and DHA. Therefore, I do not recommend flaxseed oil as a fatty acid supplement for pets with atopic dermatitis. Instead, look for fish oil, which provides EPA and DHA. Flaxseed oil is often added to diets because fish oil produces a "fishy" smell that may be offensive to owners. *_


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I have been using Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Pet Capsules for my Golden for 2 years and he has never had a fishy body odor. It is the most pure product on the market for pets and it is the only one recommended by the integrative vet.
He takes three capsules a day that are equivalent of about three quarters of a teaspoon and he weight 59 lbs. The directions is 1 capsule for every 20 lbs.

I would think that 1 teaspoon for a puppy is a too much but I would change products if I were you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

rhondas said:


> I have been using Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Pet Capsules for my Golden for 2 years and he has never had a fishy body odor. It is the most pure product on the market for pets and it is the only one recommended by the integrative vet.
> He takes three capsules a day that are equivalent of about three quarters of a teaspoon and he weight 59 lbs. The directions is 1 capsule for every 20 lbs.
> 
> I would think that 1 teaspoon for a puppy is a too much but I would change products if I were you.


Nordic naturals is what we use in addition to Kirkland's high dose variety. You are right about the purity too--many human docs who recommend fish oils for MS and orthopedic patients specifically recommend Nordic Naturals.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

rhondas said:


> I have been using Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Pet Capsules for my Golden for 2 years and he has never had a fishy body odor. It is the most pure product on the market for pets and it is the only one recommended by the integrative vet.
> He takes three capsules a day that are equivalent of about three quarters of a teaspoon and he weight 59 lbs. The directions is 1 capsule for every 20 lbs.
> 
> I would think that 1 teaspoon for a puppy is a too much but I would change products if I were you.


The directions on mine are 1 tsp per 20 pounds, so I'm sure the strength is different. I'll look at another name brand and see if that helps...as I mentioned, many of then said not to use it prior to 6 months of age, so it will limit my choices for the next couple of months.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I use the one from Costco.com ... it's comparable to Grizzly Salmon Oil ... and Quiz does not smell fishy. Maybe try a different brand? Or smaller dose?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Regarding coconut oil, Here is my post from another similar thread:
> 
> I asked my veterinarian about coconut oil a couple of years ago and this is her response:
> (From my vet, quoting Dr. Wynn)
> ...


I hope my earlier post of suggesting adding coconut oil wasn't interpreted to mean that it should replace sources of omega 3 like salmon oil or sources of omega 6 (linoleic). Unrefined coconut oil falls into a different category than either of those.

Unrefined coconut oil is made up of about 50% lauric acid which is a medium chain fatty acid not found in the usual sources of omega 6 or omega 3. It is under more intense study currently to see what potential benefits can be verified. While I agree that there has been much hype about it in the last decade and hundreds of claims, it has seemed to help dry skin conditions with a number of dogs.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

This is what I give Bella....she is now up to two capsules....it's 1 capsule per 20 lbs body weight. Bella has never, ever smelled like fish. I use this brand, the human variety, for myself as well! It's good stuff. Bella's coat is so nice and shiny!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

This is exactly what I use and I recommended earlier.


----------

